# York County(ME) Sheriff's Deputy Position



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

The York County Sheriff is currently hiring patrol deputies. Please see the links below for all the pertinent information on the opening(s).



https://1e4e9afa-37bc-45de-a19d-b45c89290f4d.filesusr.com/ugd/4237e6_53a54c15bdbb4a91a58d65ab76a11c8d.pdf





https://1e4e9afa-37bc-45de-a19d-b45c89290f4d.filesusr.com/ugd/b7f092_9f812ef246b246aab2921014675aa44c.pdf







__





Careers in Law Enforcement







www.yorkcountymaine.gov


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Great area of Maine!


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

PBC FL Cop said:


> Great area of Maine!


it is indeed! Great office too.


----------

